# Do you think dogs mourn or grieve the loss of a pack member?



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know if Babs is mourning the loss of Max, I do know that she seems to be looking for him sometimes (which breaks my heart all over) I have noticed a huge change in her behavior, she has always had separation anxiety, and I guess I never noticed how much it calmed down once we got Max until now that he is gone she is terrible about always needing to be near me, not sure if this is a type of mourning, or maybe she just senses that I am incredibly sad.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, I think that some dogs do "mourn" even if its not in the same way as we do as humans. Confusion is a huge part of it as they just don't understand when another dog is just gone and that can cause some stress response. 

I'm so sorry the whole ordeal has been so rough on not just you but on Babs as well.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with Natalie. I think a dogs form of mourning is confusion, considering they don't have an understanding of death. They also do pick up on our emotions. They know SOMETHING is wrong, and that we don't feel good. So, they stay right by us. They know the other dog is gone, but but don't understand why. I'm sure that makes it even harder on you, and I'm so sorry.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, I agree with everyone who posted and I do believe dogs mourn a loss of one of their pack. We just had to put our red and white boy Blaze to sleep last Friday and Silva has been mourning his loss. However we learned from before when we lost Aurora that she was sensitive to this and we have done things differently this time and it seems to be helping her so far. When Aurora passed a few years back Silva stopped eating, and looked for her all the time. We were devestated by the loss and an emotional mess too and Silva picked up on it. We took her to the vet for blood work, but we all suspected she was depressed. The difference this time is not us, we are still upset and sad, but we remembered Silva needed extra exercise, variation in her diet, and I went out and got her a new toy this weekend. Keeping my fingers crossed that what we are doing works this time, and so far so good thankfully because watching a dog starve themselves from depression just makes what you are feeling ten times worse. Hang in there and maybe try some new things to keep your dog mentally stimulated and also well exercised. Sorry for your loss also!!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

stajbs said:


> Yes, I agree with everyone who posted and I do believe dogs mourn a loss of one of their pack. We just had to put our red and white boy Blaze to sleep last Friday and Silva has been mourning his loss. However we learned from before when we lost Aurora that she was sensitive to this and we have done things differently this time and it seems to be helping her so far. When Aurora passed a few years back Silva stopped eating, and looked for her all the time. We were devestated by the loss and an emotional mess too and Silva picked up on it. We took her to the vet for blood work, but we all suspected she was depressed. The difference this time is not us, we are still upset and sad, but we remembered Silva needed extra exercise, variation in her diet, and I went out and got her a new toy this weekend. Keeping my fingers crossed that what we are doing works this time, and so far so good thankfully because watching a dog starve themselves from depression just makes what you are feeling ten times worse. Hang in there and maybe try some new things to keep your dog mentally stimulated and also well exercised. Sorry for your loss also!!


I am so sorry for your loss as well..... thankfully she is still eating, your right that would make thing 10 times worse. I give her and Macy more walks now hoping it helps.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Struggling with this issue right now too. My friends little pug, Lola, lost her brother, Stinker the 14yo pug last Thursday. We've been anxious about her as she is clingy, sleeping a lot and just not herself. We are trying to do special things with her, (lunch at Panera Bread and visit to 2 petshops today), and engage her as much as we can in playing and stuff, but at the same time trying to establish new routines. Trying hard too to hide our emotions when with her, which is kind of hard to do right now. I guess it's just time that heals. 
I'm so sorry about Max and about Blaze. It's been a hard few months. (We also lost my SIL's 14yo red and white husky stajbs 1 month ago). Sucks, big time.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Rvent and MollyWoppy,
I am so sorry to hear about the losses you have both experienced. We have lost 6 of 7 siberians over the many years we have loved this breed. One thing I can say is I do not think it ever gets any easier. We all handle it differently and there is likely no right or wrong way, as we all mourn the loss differently as do the dogs in our lives. I think no matter what, even if we try to hide our sadness dogs can still pick up on it. Maybe that is wrong and I am "humanizing" them too much but shoot, dogs can be trained as seizure alert dogs and pick up on all kinds of things with people so why not their emotions too, right? 

Things usually improve with time as long as the dog eats, drinks water, interacts, plays etc., and all of the dogs basic needs are met. Sometimes I really wonder what is right to do. If we over do it we can spoil the sweet little buggers yet when our dogs are missing their "buddies" I think doing special things with them, extra walks, trips to pet store, new toys, food variety if tolerated, all helps in some small way. We're trying to balance not coddling her, while at the same time keeping her mentally stimulated and physically exercised. I feel fortunate, she is 12/13 years old but acts much younger so we can still enjoy long walks and serious romps in the yard. Sighhhh, all we can do is what we feel is right and adjust as we observe our dog(s). My thoughts are with both of you and the dogs.


----------



## benp (Mar 18, 2011)

I also say yes. 

Our family cat mourned when our first dog had to be put down. 

When I leave my folks after long visit, their dogs and mine all are a little sad for a while. I guess it's the fact that you have a buddy and poof, they are gone.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i had a Grey Hound that became ill. my Grey Hound spent a lot
time in our bedroom. my GSD use to go in the bedroom and lick
her face. sometimes he would lay beside for hours. when my Grey 
Hound died my GSD continued to go into the bedroom and look
for her for several weeks. i don't think animals mourn in the same
sense as humans.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Today at the dogpark, my pups spotted a golden retriever. They both (at seperate times) ran up to the fence and stared at the golden, tails wagging and ears pricked. But after a few seconds, they kind of wilted and turned away. I don't know if our pets mourn as such, but they definitely do miss their companions and seem to at times become distressed at their friends absence.


----------

